# Spain-Portugal route



## lucylocket (Jan 13, 2012)

We've bit the bullet, sold the house, finish work March and presently living in a static.

Any advice please, booked from Plymouth to Santander 19 March and were thinking we'd go northern Spain through Portugal and eventually end up at La Marina in early May.

Any do not or must do's most appreciated, big step this and so looking forward to it. 

Were thinking of VanBitz fitting an alarm system, anyone got one?

Mike & Sheen


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Excellent.. It does not matter where you go as everywhere will be different and an adventure, the only thing I have found overwintering in Spain and Portugal is get as far South as you can chasing the sun and enjoy it, whether you are in one spot all the time or touring round.

ray.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

We went to Portugal last year via the Atlantic Spain, spending a while in Galicia and going down the coast towards Lisbon.
We wild camped and used no campsites. Usually, we overnighted at the port or beach and we had no problems at all.
Water was found in most villages, but you must bear in mind that was spring / summer and winter could be different.
We also have an alarm fitted by Vanbitz and I can thoroughly recommend them. An excellent job, and no mess. They have a campsite and will give you a free night.
We had the one with extra sirens, but not the Growler.
Whatever you decide, have a great time


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Sorry, I just noticed you are going in March.
You should have no water problems.
here is a link to another thread, I posted quite a few of my stop overs.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-133084-0.html


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Vanbitz Strikeback and a Vanbitz Waeco reversing camera. The Strikeback is a Thatcham Cat 1 security system. It took me a little while to get the hang of it but it does cover almost every eventuality.

I Portugal late August this year.... a delightful place to be, with quiet roads and friendly people; you will not be the only Motorhome if you are in the south.

TIP! Never park your vehicle facing the wrong way, the country is short of cash and they love to find vehicles facing the wrong way. On the spot fines! We were warned by several people who had not been warned.

Alan


----------

